

Do the Math - The Movie - platz
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsIfokifwSo#!

======
deluxaran
Interesting movie but the data that they presented is not really backed up by
the studies. All the time I've heard about global warming studies there was no
reference to the said studies so we can see how the research was conducted and
what methods were used to get those numbers.

~~~
platz
I agree, this suffers from the same problems of efforts that have preceded it.

